# Apostas Temperaturas Fev.2015 - Escolha de estações



## David sf (1 Fev 2015 às 20:36)

Boas!

Vai ser lançado um novo concurso de apostas de temperaturas no decorrer da entrada fria que acontecerá esta semana. Os dias em que o concurso irá decorrer serão anunciados brevemente, dependendo da evolução das previsões meteorológicas.

Desta vez a escolha das estações a concurso vai-se desenrolar do seguinte modo:

1 - Votação aberta a todos que queiram participar (no topo desta página). Cada participante deve escolher 6 EM das 15 apresentadas. As 6 mais votadas até às 23:59 de 3ª feira, 3 de Fevereiro, ficarão a concurso;

2 - Os doze primeiros classificados do concurso anterior (ver abaixo) poderão escolher uma outra EM (do IPMA ou amadora, desde que tenha registos de extremos diários) de entre todas as que não estejam apresentadas a votação. Para tal devem apresentar a sua escolha neste tópico. Destas, ficarão a concurso aquelas que tiverem sido escolhidas pelos mais bem classificados no anterior concurso (por exemplo, se escolherem EM o 1º, 2º, 4º, 7º, 8º, 10º, 11º e 12º ficarão a concurso as que foram indicadas pelos 1º, 2º, 4º, 7º, 8º e 10º). Esta escolha decorrerá também até às 23:59 de 3ª feira, 3 de Fevereiro.

Os 12 primeiros do anterior concurso foram:

Jorge_scp
|Ciclone|
AnDré
David sf
Jonas_87
rozzo
Ruipedroo
ecobcg
Gilmet
Mr. Neves
david 6
blade


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2015 às 00:15)

Aqui fica a minha escolha tentando abranger todo o País! 

*Lamas de Mouro
Bragança
Penhas Douradas 
Portalegre
Almada (P. Rainha)
Aljezur *


----------



## David sf (2 Fev 2015 às 21:17)

RELEMBRO ESTE PONTO:



David sf disse:


> 2 - Os doze primeiros classificados do concurso anterior (ver abaixo) poderão escolher uma outra EM (do IPMA ou amadora, desde que tenha registos de extremos diários) de entre todas as que não estejam apresentadas a votação. Para tal devem apresentar a sua escolha neste tópico. Destas, ficarão a concurso aquelas que tiverem sido escolhidas pelos mais bem classificados no anterior concurso (por exemplo, se escolherem EM o 1º, 2º, 4º, 7º, 8º, 10º, 11º e 12º ficarão a concurso as que foram indicadas pelos 1º, 2º, 4º, 7º, 8º e 10º). Esta escolha decorrerá também até às 23:59 de 3ª feira, 3 de Fevereiro.
> 
> Os 12 primeiros do anterior concurso foram:
> 
> ...


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2015 às 21:35)

Escolho a EMA  de *Dois Portos,Torres Vedras*.


----------



## david 6 (2 Fev 2015 às 21:56)

escolho a do IPMA, *Coruche (Est. de Regadio - I.N.I.A)*


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Fev 2015 às 00:16)

Escolho a EMA de *Viana do Castelo, Chafé.*


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2015 às 00:26)

Eu escolho as EM de...
*
Bragança

Porto (Aeroporto)

Penhas Douradas

Portalegre (Cidade)

Lisboa, Gago Coutinho*

*Faro (Aeroporto)*


----------



## criz0r (3 Fev 2015 às 00:55)

Ora então eu escolho as seguintes:
*
Montalegre*

*Porto (Aeroporto)*

*Penhas Douradas*

*Portalegre (Cidade)*

*Almada, P. Rainha*

*Faro (Aeroporto)*


----------



## Jorge_scp (3 Fev 2015 às 10:15)

Acho sempre interessante a influência marítima nestes eventos.

Assim, escolho a EMA de *Cabo Carvoeiro.*


----------



## Z13 (3 Fev 2015 às 18:10)

Bragança
Carrazeda de Ansiães
Penhas Douradas
Dunas de Mira
Almada
Aljezur


----------



## blade (3 Fev 2015 às 18:27)

Escolho a EMA de mirandela !


----------



## David sf (3 Fev 2015 às 23:56)

Castro Verde (Neves Corvo)


----------



## rozzo (3 Fev 2015 às 23:56)

escolho a estação de Paços de Ferreira.

voto nas seguintes 6:
penhas douradas
Lisboa
faro
Portalegre
dunas mira
Bragança


----------



## ecobcg (4 Fev 2015 às 00:02)

Eish... já passaram uns minutos... eu escolhia a estação de Castro Marim


----------

